# Concept Rod!



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

The Ninja Saber!
Calling this a rod didn't quite get it, so I call it a fishing Saber. This is strictly conceptual in design. I have integrated an ACS seat into a foam grip that was hand shaped. I blended the shapes of the two with my epoxy putty and sanded to shape. The butt and other impact areas are the putty. Everything was coated with diamondite...painted with my House of Kolors, then flocked in areas where my hand makes contact. Since I fish left handed baitcasters, it was fitted for my right hand. I looked at where my hand made contact, and that is the areas I flocked. The total weight at this point is 4.5 oz without guides which isn't too bad considering I paid no attention to weight, but only on styling, comfort, performance, and design. 

The grip area for the hand is larger than normal, but the approach was the same as some of the new designs for kitchen utensils and hand tools which are larger for people with arthritis. In reality, it is easier on anybodys hand. The feel is extremely comfortable and natural ...especially when palming the reel.
As I said, this is a concept rod and I am only trying to expand the thinking on how rods are designed and made...I am sure someone else somewhere, some time, mde a shape like this, but with the new materials we have in the foams, paint, flocking etc we don't have as many limitations in components...


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

that is one wild looking rod! haha nice job looks like a lot of work was put into it dude!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Whoa, dogies. Now you're thinking completely outside "the box"! Absolutely beautiful job,Terry!


----------



## Scott Kleppe (Apr 30, 2007)

That is the craziest rod I've ever seen!!!!!!!!!! Where do you find the time? Absolutely Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*WOW! You da man!!*


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Truely a rad build! Terry it really turned out great. You've really done a lot with it since the last time I seen it... Great Job!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh yea... we still need to work on that Ninji Weave.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow guys! Thanks so much!. I never never know when my stuff is going to be well received or get rotten tomatos! LOL
I actually started the rod on May 13th...heres a couple of pics on 5/17 where I am working on the shape.....


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Hang it on the wall! its to purty to use.


----------



## Last Call (Jun 2, 2008)

Man that rod looks sick! How much for my very own custom ninja rod? HaHa, no seriously let me know if ya ever start taking orders


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*Woo-Hooo !!*

*Terry.....*
* You have totally outdone your self !!! Do you ever give your brain any rest ?????  *

*ML...:texasflag *


----------



## Steve Gardner (Mar 23, 2008)

Terry;

I've got to agree with Goags "totally out of the box"!

Not sure I like the foregrip, but the handle is awesome.

Reminds me of one of those transformer cartons I keep expecting it to turn into something else. Graphics are pretty cool too!

You said the grip feels good. 
Have you mock cast it around some to see how the handle feels on your arm?


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Outside the box, carton and the whole warehouse! What color is the sun in your world, dude? LOL. I remember the early conception photos but the paint and flock combination really goes together well. Really innovative, looks cool 2. I'm curious also: Ergonomically, how does it feel/cast? Very cool,,,,Jim


Goags said:


> Whoa, dogies. Now you're thinking completely outside "the box"! Absolutely beautiful job,Terry!


----------



## Brad K. (Sep 5, 2007)

Mr. Terry,

can I have permission to re-post your pictures on a forum I visit alot, that has quite a few Rodbuilders on it. I want to show them your work.

Very unique, and innovative. AWESOME


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

haha Mary Lou..I've actually started another concept rod that is just the opposite of this one.....I'm just lucky my wife loves me! lol

Steve; Jim- Usually people will build and push performance from what they currently have. With this rod, I tried to think of the grip and reel seat as one and get away from everything round and straight. The next iteration would be to start working more on the performance. To answer your question, no I didn't cast it, but spent a lot of time with the setup mocked up with a reel doing air-cast (like air-guitar), what I was more concerned with....top-water and jigging comfort. We spend far more time and energy on those actions than casting. Actually the fore grip is comfortable. I don't know if you can tell from the pics, but the black bottom is flocking. The shape had more to do with getting away from round and to match the styling.
Thanks for your kudos....your opinions mean a lot to me....Jim, you always have a way with words! LOL


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

terry you need to get to eagle and clean your boat! was there yesterday putting my boat back in the slip. we need to get together again for dinner! lol by the way nice work as always. i think we need to open up a saltwater tackle shop!


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Brad - PM sent and thanks!
David - thanks for telling everyone I need to clean my bost! lol
I've been too busy building this rod! haha
call me.


----------



## Cowboygunsmith45 (Nov 26, 2006)

Second that on taking orders!!


----------



## Brad K. (Sep 5, 2007)

Terry,

You are getting some great reviews on that link I sent you!!!!!


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Brad! I saw the link and the post...that is really cool. I appreciate your comments very much. The one guy asked about the durablity of the paint. The paint and finish is extremely durable and tough. Since it is done with the same paint as high end custom cars and motorcycles, it is UV resistant and fuel proof..... but as in a gas tank...if you hit it, you can ding it. I am working on some other finishes that should be more bullet proof that will sustain some "boat rash". But quite frankly, these rods aren't intended, nor do I think their owners, would be chunking a rod like this down on the deck. My Predator rod ( http://picasaweb.google.com/terrjones/Predator ) is completely painted with EVA grips and what i currently use to fish and it has no scratches or dings.....and I don't really baby it.

Last Call and Cowboy...I am going to developing some rods for production....i would like feedback on what you like, what you don't, or what you would like to see. Let me know...
[email protected]

Thanks everyone!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

All I can say is WOW! What a rod.


----------



## captneilf (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Terry,

Now I can go to rodbuilder heaven in peace. I have now seen it all!!!

Way to go!

Capt Neil


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice looking grip on the rod. I really like the way your mind works, you aren't afraid to look and play outside the box. Great work.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

nice!


----------



## Shieldski (Dec 2, 2007)

WAY AMAZING as usual, bud. Keep up the great work. You just keep pushing the envelope for the rest of us.


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

Chiiingggg
The bar goes up yet another notch!
I love it!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

The truth is Terry found that rod in a UFO that landed on the beach last week. Outstanding design.


----------



## mrrwally (Mar 16, 2006)

*Ninja Saber*

Terry,
 I have been away for a while getting some R&R so I haven't been posting. However, when I saw your rod I was extremely impressed. It is beautiful and looks extremely ergonomic. You certainly have a talent for looking outside the box. I am also impressed with your artistic talent. You are becoming a Legend! The only problem is that you are coming out with these new discoveries faster that I can get them in the Journal. Perhaps you would be interested in writing about this in more detail. 
 By the way if you are looking for a field tester, I am available!! LOL
 Ron


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Terry every space ship should have one as standard eq.

For catchin mars mullet, venusian flyfish, and plotonian pleco's..

looks cool..
Randall


----------

